# More coldwater muskies 2-13-10



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

Feb. is being nice to us like it was last year! First of all, I was amazed that we even found open water. My best was 37 and my partner boated a girthy 38 that hit with about 4 feet of line out. COLD day on the water! The pics speak for themselves(AWESOME DAY - I love muskie fishing!).......


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

If those pics were'nt enough to get you tore up, check out the ice in these release pictures! What a sweet day on the water!!!


----------



## Coot (Jan 27, 2006)

Excellent !

Nice fish


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Awesome fish Tom! That's some diehard musky fishing right there. Congratulations!!!


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

Congrats! Great looking fish.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

So jealous!!! Nice fish! At least someone is out catching fish


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Nice man! Almost want to put the auger up and start fishin the Mahoning. Dont know if I can take much more.


----------



## woodyandarron (Nov 24, 2009)

Wade-a-go Tom and Your Bud on some way cool muskies to say the least.


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Very nice fish! What river were you on that has open water right now if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## fffffish (Apr 6, 2004)

Man Your Killing ME.


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

Way to go very inspiring.


----------



## THUNDERBUG (Apr 28, 2008)

Awesome bro!

I was wondering how the strike and fight is in the frigid cold water?

Steelhead can be pretty lethargic and just dont have much in winter water...


T*BUG


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

Those fish Saturday just cold stopped us then just thrashed with a couple runs. Definately not exactly like the warmer water jumping, craziness, long runs, but still a great fight. Steady retrieve! I will say though, if they want to eat they can still close on a lure very fast even in the cold.

Ice fished yesterday and had a mixed bag of saugeye, perch, and gills.


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

You are killing me. I made an effort on saturday but the holes were pretty much frozen over only the riffles open. Still good to be out though


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

Alright Tom that's just about enough, starting to get just a little jealous here......lol
Seriously though, good job on the fish. Glad somebody is out there havin fun

I talked to a friend about going down to Melton Hill Lake here soon and really hop it happens cause I need to getout fishing after looking at your pics


----------



## LUCIUS (Nov 22, 2007)

Very nice I am turning musky green.


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

Nice nice nice nice nice nice nice!!!!


----------



## RibSplitter (Feb 3, 2010)

Man you are one hard core musky nut....Great pics and fish, thanks for share'in.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Good to see you scored! You guys obviously put the work in.


----------



## Cincyghosthunter (Jun 4, 2008)

imalt said:


> GOAL FOR 2010 A 50" MUSKY CAUGHT ON THE KAYAK.
> PS. AND A WHOLE LOT OF 40"S


Ian, if you hang into a 50 in your yak, it's caught you, not you caught it


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Nice report!! went to the ramps down here to check on the river. The river looks good but they piled up all the snow from the school and parking lots at the dang ramp where it be months before it all melt.


----------

